# Custom Dargel (OCC Style)



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Has anyone seen this boat? Intresting....


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks cool but that in a lot of money invested in that boat


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

ya that boat is special..


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

ehh needs more tubing and triangulation. 




Its all just taste and what you like, but that double front platform would drive me nuts trying to look thru it all the time running.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Not my style but can certainly appreciate it! Sweet ride!!!Man I love the look and hull lines of the 25 kat.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Cool name......


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

texasislandboy said:


> ya that boat is special..


yellow bus or pointy hat special?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> yellow bus or pointy hat special?


you can pick.. I will say if the color was diff. it would be a great looking rig but it looks too monster energy for me..


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

just because you can...should you?

I get the webbing theme...little too busy for me but to each their own...

BTW....that is one great freaking riding boat....Capt. Bill Pustojesky had one before he left for New York...we rode through hail, 4/5 foot seas and lightning bolts dropping all around us...smooth ride...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

winner for the ugliest boat on the water.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> winner for the ugliest boat on the water.


 winner for the ugliest poster on the internet


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FREON said:


> winner for the ugliest poster on the internet


Yes you are.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

fail


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Cypress jaws said:


> just because you can...should you?
> 
> I get the webbing theme...little too busy for me but to each their own...
> 
> BTW....that is one great freaking riding boat....Capt. Bill Pustojesky had one before he left for New York...we rode through hail, *4/5 foot seas* and lightning bolts dropping all around us*...smooth ride...*


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FREON said:


> fail


yes you did


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry but the lines and logo make the boat appear to be sinking in the back imo. I just wish I had that kinda money to spend on a boat....


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Doubleover said:


> Sorry but the lines and logo make the boat appear to be sinking in the back imo. I just wish I had that kinda money to spend on a boat....


O you can... 5k down and 500$ a month for the rest of your life... I see boats like this all the time. Most of the time they are anchored up in the channel with about 100 sand trout in the cooler on dead shrimp.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> O you can... 5k down and 500$ a month for the rest of your life... I see boats like this all the time. Most of the time they are anchored up in the channel with about 100 sand trout in the cooler on dead shrimp.


Stop looking in my cooler!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

texasislandboy said:


> Most of the time they are anchored up in the channel with about 100 sand trout in the cooler on dead shrimp.


Like the boat or not I assure you the guy that owns this boat raises fish and can load the box in the flats.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Bottom Finder said:


> Like the boat or not I assure you the guy that owns this boat raises fish and can load the box in the flats.


maybe he can I was just saying that I see alot of over built boats not getting used the way they should.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Is he really fishing with those reels/rods in the bay? Maybe he just got in from offshore? I bet that front dual platform is a real PIA offshore when fighting a fish around the boat. 

Cool boat though, not for me, but I would ride in it.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

where are the flashing lights??


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Fugly boat. Bet whatever he tows it with has under car lighting or spinning hubcaps.


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

texasislandboy said:


> maybe he can I was just saying that I see alot of over built boats not getting used the way they should.


How should the boats be used then?...do you have any Skin in the game?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

:brew2:


Part Timer said:


> Stop looking in my cooler!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> O you can... 5k down and 500$ a month for the rest of your life... I see boats like this all the time. Most of the time they are anchored up in the channel with about 100 sand trout in the cooler on dead shrimp.


Hey Hey Hey Jack !! I Resemble that remark :spineyes:


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

ningapleeze said:


> How should the boats be used then?...do you have any Skin in the game?


not sure what you mean about skin? I own three boats if that's what you mean. BTW I have nothing nothing bad to say about the owner of the boat I dont even have a clue who it is I just added my two cents about the boat like others have already done. :cheers:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> winner for the ugliest boat on the water.


Post up your boat..


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Post up your boat..


JKJKJK:doowapsta


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

To each their own. I can appreciate that boat's customizing like I can appreciate a custom Harley or car. Who cares how he fishes or if its a trailer queen, as long as the owner likes it that's what counts.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

texasislandboy said:


> maybe he can I was just saying that I see alot of over built boats not getting used the way they should.


Kind of like all those jacked up F350's sitting in downtown Houston.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> To each their own. I can appreciate that boat's customizing like I can appreciate a custom Harley or car. Who cares how he fishes or if its a trailer queen, as long as the owner likes it that's what counts.


Well said! 
May not be the way I would rig my boat but it isn't my boat. If the owner likes it that's what matters. Heck. I'd fish with him.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

texasislandboy said:


> JKJKJK:doowapsta


That dude is a fish catching machine. Fishes out of Arroyo.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I saw that thing in PI at HEB one day and had to take a pic. Is it tiller steer?


----------



## Ryansviper (May 8, 2012)

I read an article about boats like that we're they steer them from the tower buy leaning from side to side while burning the flats looking for fish,pretty neat :dance:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

texasislandboy said:


> I saw that thing in PI at HEB one day and had to take a pic. Is it tiller steer?


Nope. Jet drive and remote steering is under his engineered tower.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

yellowskeeter said:


> To each their own. I can appreciate that boat's customizing like I can appreciate a custom Harley or car. Who cares how he fishes or if its a trailer queen, as long as the owner likes it that's what counts.


This


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

His money. His boat. 

But it would still be fugly without all that green pipe.


----------



## rdkerrville (Jan 7, 2011)

I like this boat. I wish I had the funds


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

So this is from boring guy who buys plain white boats. I like it when people push the design. He picked a spider theme, I think that the aluminum work like webs is really creative and well executed. It is a fun boat, I may get the people wrong but I think Chris Coulter's wife obviously has a Haynie with the same color pattern and it to turns heads.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ut755ln said:


> So this is from boring guy who buys plain white boats. I like it when people push the design. He picked a spider theme, I think that the aluminum work like webs is really creative and well executed. It is a fun boat, I may get the people wrong but I think Chris Coulter's wife obviously has a Haynie with the same color pattern and *it to turns heads*.


so does a train wreck


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

ut755ln said:


> So this is from boring guy who buys plain white boats. I like it when people push the design. He picked a spider theme, I think that the aluminum work like webs is really creative and well executed. It is a fun boat, I may get the people wrong but I think Chris Coulter's wife obviously has a Haynie with the same color pattern and it to turns heads.


This boat will get your attention LOL. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3945261&postcount=86


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't hate appreciate! I would state a political analogy to those that diss but not now.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Copano/Aransas said:


> This boat will get your attention LOL. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3945261&postcount=86


That is the boat I was thinking of, nice find.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

It's my boat, thanks for all the feedback negative and positive. My goal is to show Dargel's capabilities, I realize not everyone would buy a boat like this and that's fine, I enjoy it. I'll post some more photos in a day or so for you guys to pick apart lol.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

GonnaMissR said:


> It's my boat, thanks for all the feedback negative and positive. My goal is to show Dargel's capabilities, I realize not everyone would buy a boat like this and that's fine, I enjoy it. I'll post some more photos in a day or so for you guys to pick apart lol.


well said. 
not my style, but a lot of what I do isn't other people's style. 
some people are jealous and need to learn to mind their own business. 
"whatever floats your boat"


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

needs a big green and black tower like railbird.........then its complete.


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

*GonnaMissR*

Awsome Boat. Would not be my personal choice of colors, but its nice to see something new and differen't. TTop is very cool.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Who did the metal work? They did a hell of a job.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, I can respect that different people have different taste and trust me I knew there would be critics, but I love how the OP got it, I've had the "themed boats" idea for a while and this is the first of what I hope to be many. I have a killer idea when a Texans fan buys one. 

We did the metal work here at Dargel in Donna. 

To respond to a couple of the more serious post, we'd just come from offshore and stopped for the pic, and yes, this boat will be used for some serious fishing, and finally, the front tower makes an excellent fighting chair when your chasing a Blue in a small boat.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

GonnaMissR said:


> It's my boat, thanks for all the feedback negative and positive. My goal is to show Dargel's capabilities, I realize not everyone would buy a boat like this and that's fine, I enjoy it. I'll post some more photos in a day or so for you guys to pick apart lol.


Well freaking said! I dig any boat that has creativity even if it is not my cup of tea!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It's cool, original! It's a show boat! Good job!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Six pages and no one commented on the sub box under the seats? You guys are slipping


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have never seen that boat down here.


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

It's brand new. The pic is from its maiden voyage.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Take just HALF of all the add-ons off that boat and sell it and I might be able to finally buy me a decent boat that runs...


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I would have picked other colors and a different outboard but I respect the work that went into that fabrication. That is very good aluminum work and forward thinking in design.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

That is one bad bold boat. Y'all can't lie if it were in a movie, everyone would be calling it cool. 

mobile


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

Tell all them haters to kiss off. Rock on with that lime green baby! Go big or go home! I'm diggin' it!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I think its one bad arse boat. And the 25KAT run well with a Suzuki 250SS. I like the theme, name and well designed aluminum work. I think you hit a homerun. Glad you built a boat you enjoy. I have seamed multiple haynies and shoalwaters that are that color scheme. Not my color scheme but looks good. Fine Job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Bottom Finder said:


> Six pages and no one commented on the sub box under the seats? You guys are slipping


Your right. Awesome.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool Design. Im not a fan of that hull but to each is his own. LOve the colors. I have a hunter orange and white and black scooter. Kuddos to you sir.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't understand all the people that call everyone that doesn't like it a hater...just because it's not my style or I don't think it looks good doesn't mean I can't appreciate the huge amount of work and awesome fabrication that went into making it.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

That's Jeff Dean's boat, works at Dargel. It's about his third KAT. He demos them awhile, sells and builds another. Super great guy.

Sent from my windows phone using Board Express


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

rugger said:


> I don't understand all the people that call everyone that doesn't like it a hater...just because it's not my style or I don't think it looks good doesn't mean I can't appreciate the huge amount of work and awesome fabrication that went into making it.


Not a hater.


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> winner for the ugliest boat on the water.


Hater.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well Jeff, you are welcome to let me borrow the kat for our second annual LOR Freeport to Rockport run and will advertise it for three days straight!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Lots of attention to detail with the webbing on the front platform and T-Top. While the colors aren't my cup of tea, that boat is absolutely bad to the bone! 

Congrats...


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Jeff has helped me quite a bit for my older model dargel skout rebuild, great guy fa sho. But i have to ask Jeff, what is the reasoning behind the lime green?


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Got to review this boat in person at the Dargel Owner's Tournament and I can say that the photos do not do it justice in terms of the work and detail that went into the boat. 

Not the boat, colors, or options everyone would choose but it was built to show what's possible and get people's attention and in that I think they succeeded.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

LBS said:


> Jeff has helped me quite a bit for my older model dargel skout rebuild, great guy fa sho. But i have to ask Jeff, what is the reasoning behind the lime green?


Because you can't miss it lol. My job among others is to put eyes on Dargel, so I design my boat to do so. I appreciate the words and respect everyone's opinion even it's different than mine.

When I went shopping for a better performing boat several years ago I'd never heard of Dargel, totally shocked me when I learned they'd been in business for more than 70 years, they've always built a great boat they just lacked in marketing.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

GonnaMissR said:


> Because you can't miss it lol. My job among others is to put eyes on Dargel, so I design my boat to do so. I appreciate the words and respect everyone's opinion even it's different than mine.
> 
> When I went shopping for a better performing boat several years ago I'd never heard of Dargel, totally shocked me when I learned they'd been in business for more than 70 years, they've always built a great boat they just lacked in marketing.


You need to stop working so dayum much and lets go fishing


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Dip that white cooler already and let me know how it works out 

Mike


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

That is a lot of real estate! Was super impressed with the one I saw at a recent boat show.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Man! That thing is loaded. I've never seen anything like it. Nice boat, Jeff.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Are the hatches in the floor rod holders or fish boxes? Would like to see more detailed pics....


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

this boat is really nice . sweet color badass stuff on it 
who ever have it enjoy it


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the colors and all the aluminum work. I like the detail. I like that it's different. I still don't get the boat though. For such a huge boat, it seems like there is very little usable fishing space on it?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Everything all gussied up and ............................................. then the rolled edges. Only in Texas.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Depending where the rolled edges are,Sometimes you need them.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

patwilson said:


> Are the hatches in the floor rod holders or fish boxes? Would like to see more detailed pics....


I was down for the dargel tourney last weekend and looked over this boat in detail. Very nice setup indeed, probably not my color choice, but otherwise its awesome. The front two are rod holders and the back two are fish boxes if I remember correctly. I was several whiskeys into it at that point!!!!!!


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Liquid Addiction, Another custom 230 Kat


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

patwilson said:


> Are the hatches in the floor rod holders or fish boxes? Would like to see more detailed pics....


The can be either, their facebook page shows them both ways.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> Has anyone seen this boat? Intresting....


Nice rig! Only problem I see is a MOE on the connection between the upper and lower front platform. I would catch another anchor point between them if I were going to use it offshore.


----------

